# I'n not sure whats the point???



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

So ever since I've decided enough is enough of my husbands behaviour. lHe tried to tell me how sorry he is and that he knows that he needs help and he wil go get counselling however he was pushing to know if I still love him or if I forgive him which I told him I wish to not say anything regarding that.

so now he told his sister whom he knows I talk to, about how he is sorry and how I dod no want to forgive him, then he further went to my God mother and told her how sorry he is and how he wants to fix things however on both occassions he doesn't really say what he did wrong.

Even last week he wanted to come to counselling with me claiming that I'm lying in counselling, well he came with me and the councellor was annoyed by him cause he blames everything on me and fails to take any responsibility.

The councellor did pick that up and she even mentioned that my soon to be ex husband doesn't know what he wants and he is not making sense to her and he doesn't want to accept anything. at the end of the councelling she just told me" i will see you on the 1st of Feb like she wanted to make sure I do not bring him next time. 

I must say he was very rude in counselling the counsellor could not make a point without him interrupting..

I'm sure I'm out and I have applied for a new job , I have consulted for rental property and on my way out.

I just don't understand what is the point of him going to ppl and telling them how sorry he is?


----------

